# group CBT experience



## sparky10 (Dec 30, 2008)

I have just started attending group therapy for anxiety unfortunately
all of the people do not really suffer from social anxiety. 
This is the worst my social anxiety has felt so it even more difficult
for me at the moment.
The first group session was a bit of a novelty with seven other people
and i felt it went okay.
The second group therapy was with twelve and i didn't feel as up for
it but contributed as much as the next person.
The problem is a lot of the people feel at ease in that situation wheras
talking in front of a group of twelve strangers is daunting for someone
with social anxiety.
I know i should feel good about going in the firstplace but i can only
keep dwelling on how i felt selfconcoius while i was there and how i came accross.
I am in two minds as to whether this will help as i felt worse after doing it
but want to get better??


----------



## kittymeow (Mar 3, 2010)

i think its a good way to conquer your social anxiety. all you can do is go and try to work it out. if you stop and just run away, your anxiety isnt going to go away so you just have to go until it doesnt feel weird.


----------



## arth98 (Nov 30, 2009)

I would stay with it
remember to relax by breathing deep and slow and look at everyones eyes and faces


----------

